# Reccomendations for Positive Pressure Dust Mask for Bearded Guy



## ScottTheMaker (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey Guys.

I know this question has been asked before, but I couldn't find a thread newer than ~6 years, so I'm going to ask again.

Recommendations on dust/particle protection for bearded folks? Preferably reasonably inexpensive? I'm really not too keen on spending $300+ on a mask, so I was hoping you guys could offer some suggestions. Is there anything in the ~$100 range?

Before you ask: No, I don't want to shave my beard (it's part of my company's branding).


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

You don't want to shave and you don't want to speed any money. Only thing I can think of is to quit making sawdust.

Good protection is not cheap.


----------



## ScottTheMaker (Oct 24, 2015)

Ran across this based on a recommendation from Reddit - going to give it a shot. Seems to check enough of my boxes that it's worth a shot.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

This will definitely work for you and it is cheap. The down side is that it works best if you aren't moving around much. Great for painting with toxic paints though.
http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/40899


----------



## mattjrogers (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a Trend Airshield Pro full face respirator. I like it, although it does take some getting used to the extra weight, but now that I have a new shop with full dust collection, I don't use it anymore. I can see that it would be perfect for wood turners as it combined the full face shield (plus top of head protection) and hearing protection with dust collection for full bearded individuals. But, I have a lathe that I have not even set up yet and never use.

If there is anyone that is looking to buy a used one, I am willing to sell mine - Trend Airshield Pro with hearing protection, extra battery, very low use (10 hrs). 50% off Amazon price.

I have considered just using a full face respirator (non-powered) from 3M, but they are also over $200 at most stores.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> Ran across this based on a recommendation from Reddit - going to give it a shot. Seems to check enough of my boxes that it s worth a shot.
> 
> - ScottTheMaker


To me, that would seem like I was wearing a scuba tank while I was working. Yep, full beard here too. This pic was taken about 8 years ago. But now the beard is pretty much all white and there's WAY less hair ! LOL
.
.


----------



## ScottTheMaker (Oct 24, 2015)

> Ran across this based on a recommendation from Reddit - going to give it a shot. Seems to check enough of my boxes that it s worth a shot.
> 
> - ScottTheMaker
> 
> ...


Nice beard, Joe!

So I got the Resp-O-Rator in yesterday, and I'm really undecided on it so far. It is like wearing scuba gear, I can make my peace with that.

However, the exchange valve is directly under the mouthpiece, and after 20 minutes of mouth breathing basically turns into a dripping faucet - not good. The mouthpiece also isn't deep enough to grip with my teeth, it sits right inside my lips - meaning there's no way to prevent a pretty serious drool situation (if I could grip it with my teeth then I could at least manage that, very hard to do as is).

On the plus side, it does deliver good, clean air to my lungs despite my beard.

Overall, I'm feeling very neutral about it - I'll give it another few hours today and see if I can figure out a moisture management solution.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Spam SPAM Big Time!

18 posts (all the same) in 2 minutes!

I have reported it...

Just to give y'all a Heads Up...*


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> *Spam SPAM Big Time!
> 
> 18 posts (all the same) in 2 minutes!
> 
> ...


This was reported yesterday, somebody must be off for the weekend. I just ignore it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

OK… Thank you…


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Every industrial plant or operation I have known required that an employee was to be clean shaven to use dust masks, respirators, fire fighting equipment, etc.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Every industrial plant or operation I have known required that an employee was to be clean shaven to use dust masks, respirators, fire fighting equipment, etc.
> 
> - Knothead62


 That's a big 10-4

Try to get a job and wear a beard on the North Slope oil fields. Ain't going to happen.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Anybody here ever try doing a DIY version of the Trend (et.al.) thing?

Seems like just a baseball cap, a small computer fan, a battery, a 3M filter, some thin plastic fashioned into a shield around the bill of the cap…Bob's your uncle.

Haven't tried it, but seems simple (and cheap) enough.


----------



## AlanHollar (Oct 8, 2015)

The Rep-O-Rator mouthpiece is meant to be held between your lips and your teeth. Holding it between your teeth increases saliva production, and drooling. After a day or two of use, if you are holding it correctly, you find that you swallow more frequently and the wet shirt front will disappear. It works regardless of facial hair, and most faceshield fit over it well. The downward exhaust keeps the face shield from fogging. The only down side is that if your neck size is over 17-1/2" it is quite snug on the neck.


----------

